# Is a coolermaster thunder 450W decent?



## PC_freakazoid (May 21, 2013)

Hi my config is as follows:

1)Core: AMD Athlon ll X2 270 3.4 GHz dual core
2) Mobo: Asus M5A78LM LX
3)RAM: 2x Corsair DDR3 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) PC RAM (VS2GB1333D3)
4) 2 Hard disks: samsung 160jj 3gb/s hd,
                      wd 5000aads 3gb/s hd
5) 2 DVD drives
6) Monitor: SyncMaster 171s

I just wanted to know, not so much as whetehr this config goes with the psu(that too), but more importantly,whether the PSU is good. I saw that the PSU Blacklist thread for newbies had blacklisted some of cooler masters PSUs not all, so polease advice.
This is the only one available in my local store, there is NO CORSAIR or any other brand, and im in urgent need of a PSU, so ordering online isnt really an option. Thanks!


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2013)

it will work better than the frontechs/iballs/vip's and any other local makes.. For your config, i dont see any issue with the choice.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 21, 2013)

are you planning to add any component like gfx card in future?
if no then it's fine for that config


----------



## PC_freakazoid (May 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> are you planning to add any component like gfx card in future?
> if no then it's fine for that config


 might, but itll atmostr be a low end gaming card, at max a gt 520 thereabouts, but insanely unlikely


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2013)

then it shouldnt be a problem.. goahead with that.. atleast you dint consider buying a local psu like many others in this forum


----------



## PC_freakazoid (May 21, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

If you have doubts, then go for antec VP450. There's no good corsair units in that price either. Other than AX non I series and HX and handful of TX series unlss Seasonic counterparts are not an alternative, Corsair is best to be avoid since they're shuffling oem and psu designs. As of now, CM said that they're sticking with Seasonic and Enhance as OEMs.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

GT520??

thats almost as good, maybe worser, than your iGPU.


----------

